# Kalender mit Java(Script) in HTML



## Heurazio (24. Jan 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Also erstmal "hallo an alle" ich bin neu hier.
sorry wenn ich einfach drauf los schreibe aber ich habe bei meiner bisherigen Suche keine entsprächenden Theman gefunden. Sollte es ein ähnliches also schon geben wäre es nett wenn ihr mir bescheid sagt.
Ich möchte für die Auswahl des Geburtstages auf meiner Webseite einen kleinen Kalende (vornehmlich in JavaScript) zur verfügung stellen welcher sich beim klicken auf das ensträchende Text-Feld öffnet. Soweit so gut. Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich bin was JavaScript angeht ziemlicher Anfänger und habe keine Ahnung wie ich einen Kalender damit bewerkstellige (Ich wäre hierzu über jeden Radschlag dankbar). Mit Java könnte ich es lösen da habe ich aber keine Ahnung wie ich aus einer App ein Text-Feld manipulieren kann.
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen
MfG Heurazio


----------



## hartzie (24. Jan 2011)

oh wow ganz falsch...
javascript findest du im forum ganz unten.
ich würde dir aber vorschlagen deine frage in einem richtigen javascript forum zu stellen.
wenn ich mich nicht täusche sollte sowas schonmal implementiert worden sein, nur frag mich bloß nicht wo man das findet .


----------



## XHelp (24. Jan 2011)

Hast du schon auf der folgenden Seite geschaut: Let me google that for you ?


----------



## MLB (24. Jan 2011)

Hallo. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, wie man einen Kalender programmiert, allerdings habe ich eine Alternative. Bei Homepage Tools und Software für Webmaster kann man sich Kalender für die eigene Homepage einrichten. Allerdings kannst dann nur du den Kalender bearbeiten. Aber man könnte ja dann den Geburtstag über einen Kontak-Button an dich senden und du könntest ihn dann eintragen.

Gruß MLB


----------



## Heurazio (24. Jan 2011)

@XHelp: So schlau war ich auch bereits  Danke ... Das Problem dabei sind in erster Linie Lizensen. Ich brauche etwas das ich entweder selber geschrieben habe oder das auch für kommerzielle Projekte (wenn möglich kostenlos -> LGNU) verwendbar ist. Da es für mich desweiteren einen Lerneffekt hat wollte ich ersteres probieren und es selber schreiben.

@MLB: Lieb gemeind aber über die Zeiten von Homepagebaukästen bin ich dann doch entwachsen 

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## XHelp (24. Jan 2011)

Dann schau die die Beispiele eben an. Oder sei etwas kreativ und füge noch ein "howto" zu der Suchanfrage, dann gibt es da bestimmt auch simplere Sachen mit mehr Beschreibung


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2011)

Der YUI Kalender lässt sich recht einfach verwenden

YUI 2: Calendar


----------

